# Primos Alpha Dogg users



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Here's an item that might interest you. I've purchased two.








It's the exact same battery holder as used in the Alpha Dogg. Radio Shack Catalog #: 270-387. Cost $2.59. Load up with batteries, put in your backpack or jacket pocket and it makes for a quick change to new batteries in the field. This is of course for the main unit. I carry the extra three batteries for the remote also.

I've also off loaded the deer, elk, turkey and misc sounds and added 500 of my own mp3s. There is a trick to adding your own mp3s, but once it's done they work great. It does take a considerable amount of time to do that many. I'm also working on a better power source for the main unit other than AA batteries.


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

Thanks for the info 220swift!!! I'm interested in what you come up with on a better power source. With how that battery pack detaches (and that you've found somewhere else that carries the same pack), I'm sure they have one out there which will allow for maybe some bigger batteries. I know it seems like there is room inside that battery compartment for a possibly larger pack....

How did you add your MP3's? What sounds did you use, and where did you get them? Any Def Leppard?







I've seen the plugin in the back of the unit, but have been too lazy to plug it in to anything to see what it does. I've never owned a Foxpro, but have seen enough hunting videos to know what the Lightning Jack is. If I could get that sound on here, I think this e-caller would be complete.


----------



## dp1mat (Jan 28, 2012)

I be having to order up some those. Good find. I been thinking of some diff power sources for one as well something for rc car got read up on some stuff.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum dp 1mat.


----------



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

Can u add other sounds to it like from foxpro? And where can u get other sounds from like the MPS ones u where talking about? I have the alpha Dogg. So far I love it.


----------



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

Mp3s not MPS


----------

